# Giant crumpets



## Caroline (Dec 19, 2015)

Has anyone seen them? I got a pack to try and liked them. Having a larger surface area means you can put more of whatever topping you like on them and you only need one instead of 3 or 4

Also loved the advert on the telly done as a Muppet Show  Spectacular


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 19, 2015)

An ordinary sized crumpet is about 20 carbs I think, so dread to think what a giant one would be. My carb count may be wrong though as haven't had any for many years and can't eat them now due to coeliac.


----------



## Annette (Dec 21, 2015)

Carb count = 40g. Got some for hubby-cant stand them myself,its just a mouthful of tasteless stodge to me but he loves them.


----------



## Caroline (Dec 21, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> Carb count = 40g. Got some for hubby-cant stand them myself,its just a mouthful of tasteless stodge to me but he loves them.


depends what you put on them, they need something to liven the flavour up a bit


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 21, 2015)

Will try them !


----------



## Bessiemay (Dec 24, 2015)

I like the normal sized ones with lots of butter. 20g carbs. We used to call them pikelets but I'm not sure why. My parents came from the North east so maybe that's why. I was going to say they talk funny up there but Hobie may be listening. Love the folk up there really.


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 24, 2015)

I love a good crumpet, but haven't seen the giant ones yet, which is weird because Warbies is based here!  We also call them pikelets, crumpets is a more modern term in these parts, but then we also call bread rolls flour cakes or oven bottom muffins (never ever a barm, that's a manc thing and will garner a hiss from the baker).  My local baker makes the best crumpets ever (you are allowed to use the C word although he calls them pikies), they're proper sourdough so not at all tasteless, and cooked in a proper big old log oven.  They are delightful, but hard to bolus for, they don't have as much carb as a commercial crumpet and sourdough is slower for me, what a shame I'll just have to keep on testing till I get it right .  Ooh wonder if I could make my own for Christmas brekkie?


----------



## grovesy (Dec 24, 2015)

We used to call them picklets too and I am originally from the North East.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Dec 24, 2015)

This is the pikelets I grew up with - more of a drop scone.  Thats in West Yorkshire.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 24, 2015)

No ours were definetly the ones with holes.


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 24, 2015)

Well I'm a nerd so I googled earlier and apparently a crumpet and a pikelet are the same thing but a crumpet is made in a ring and a pikelet is not so more freeform and flatter like a pancake.  In Earlier times the commoners ate pikelets and the toffs ate crumpets because us common folk couldn't afford the crumpet rings.  So even when crumpets became commercially available us common folk still called them pikelets.  It's also why Australians call them pikelets apparently because when the convict ships went over they took the recipe (quicker and cheaper than bread) with them and since most were not of the upper classes they took the word with them too.  Except they didn't have yeast so replaced it with sugar which was more readily available.  Might be tosh but it kept me interested for ten minutes....nerdiness is cool


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 24, 2015)

grovesy said:


> We used to call them picklets too and I am originally from the North East.


I thought you were a "canny bloke" .


----------



## ukjohn (Dec 24, 2015)

We also called them Pikelets down in South Wales, afraid I don't like them. Lynn your picture looks more like small American pancakes


----------



## Lynn Davies (Dec 24, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> In Earlier times the commoners ate pikelets and the toffs ate crumpets because us common folk couldn't afford the crumpet rings.  So even when crumpets became commercially available us common folk still called them pikelets.



I also hate caviar as well 


[URL=http://s939.photobucket.com/user/lynndavies_album/media/smilies/reindeer2.gif.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 24, 2015)

Ah, the old flour based foodstuffs naming differences - some are very localised.  As for crumpets - growing up in Sheffield we always called them pikelets as well.  (I must be a commoner). As for bread rolls, baps, barms etc we called them breadcakes.  This seemed to cause much hilarity in the other places around the country I've lived.  My brother in law is from Barnsley and they call breadcakes (baps, barms etc) teacakes!!  I think to almost every other region in the country a teacake is a breadcake with currants in.  Anyway, I asked him "in that case what do you call a teacake" and he said a "teacake with currants in."


----------



## Robin (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm of northern stock, and when I left home, it took me ages to realise that a reference to Crumpet (when not in a sexual connotation) meant a pikelet. 

I visited Scotland several times this year, and discovered the existence of the 'morning roll' displayed prominently in most supermarkets. I bought them for lunch anyway.


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 24, 2015)

I once had a baffling conversation about teacakes (to me that's a bread roll with dried fruit in it).  There I was in Bradford (I think) in a cafe where I'd ordered a vege burger and she asked me if I wanted it on a teacake.  God no, I said, thinking she meant a fruit teacake, I'll have it with a muffin.  She looked at me like I was a lunatic but then brought me a burger with salad and then an iced fairy cake thing, saying she'd run out of muffins.  It took me all afternoon to work out she thought I wanted an American muffin (e.g. a blueberry muffin).  It was twelve months before I worked out they called a muffin/bread roll a teacake, and a teacake as I knew it was a fruit teacake.  There's a book just waiting to be written about the regional name for breads....it's fascinating in a nerdy sort of a way.  I have now adopted the regionally neutral bread roll phrase for any bread product that comes in a hand sized portion.  Mostly because I spend a lot of time in Manchester and I cannot say "barm cake" in my neck of the woods that's an insult


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 24, 2015)

That's one thing I missed when living dahn sarf. No morning rolls, a bacon roll just isn't right on anything else and I still 'slip up' occasionally and treat myself to one. That pic above is what I recognise as an old style Scots pancake like my dad used to make, crumpets has holes in.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 24, 2015)

I recall that, for the elucidation of us Southerners, someone once wrote a self-education book called _Larn Yersel' Geordie_.


----------



## Curly grandma (Dec 24, 2015)

You lot are funny !!!!!  Really enjoy reading all yr blogs.   Love crumpets but have avoided them since I was diagnosed in October with T2.  Not worth 20g!!!!   
Have educated myself about diabetes and feel much better about it.  
A lovely low carb treat this afternoon was a glass of red wine, and some mixed nuts.  Though I would really like a mince pie, sausage roll and some of those home made chocolate Brazil's for which I got a reading of 10.1 in the week when I made them. Naughty girl!!  Should have made do with one or two. 
Have a very Happy Christmas all, enjoy what you eat.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Dec 24, 2015)

Lynn Davies said:


> This is the pikelets I grew up with - more of a drop scone.  Thats in West Yorkshire.


If these are the right side up, they are Scotch pancakes to me - but if they are upside down they could be pikelets!    Holes are only on the top.
I'm a Lincolnshire lass, but parents from Yorkshire, and we called the thick ones crumpets and thin ones pikelets.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 24, 2015)

@Curly-grandma, welcome back! Pity the forum is glitching in your case (you should be a Well-Known Member)...



silentsquirrel said:


> I'm a Lincolnshire lass, but parents from Yorkshire, and we called the thick ones crumpets and thin ones pikelets.



I've seen them described that way in my local Tescos.


----------



## Curly grandma (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi Robert, thanks for the welcome.  Yes I was wondering why I was a "guest"' thought I was a member.


----------

